# Jointech??



## lxmose (Jul 31, 2010)

Does any one know what's up the Jointech/iTools?

I placed and order for a router lift 3 weeks ago. Got an order confirmation, then nothing.

They do not respond to email and one phone was disconnected and the other was an answering machine. They haven't called back or responded in any way.

Are they in business? In trouble? Incognito?

Let me know if you know something. I will make another purchase if they are disappearing.

Thanks,

Alex M


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

I saw a jointech router fence on craigslist a couple of months ago which made me look them up - seemed like decent products, but all the reviews online suggested poor to non existent customer service - I ended up buying an Incra fence instead and never looked back.

sorry to hear you are having this experience with them - can you still reverse and block the charge on the card? I would start with that personally.


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

I own the SawTrain set up. Have had little need to contact them, but it sounds like they are sliding out of existence. Sad.


----------



## Sarver1 (Aug 29, 2010)

I have done the same thing with no reply. I purchased online one wk., a wk later I recieved an e-mail saying that they would ship the next wk and let me know the tracking number. I waited two wks sent them an e-mail which they did not respond to and they are not answering the phone. If anyone knows Jointech/itools status, let me know please.


----------



## Sawdust2 (Mar 18, 2007)

If you bought it online you probably used a credit card.
Immediately let your credit card company know and reject the charge. You only have 30 days to contest a charge.

I agree it is sad that they seem to be going out of business. I've had a Jointech system for 10+ years.

Lee


----------



## mvflaim (Dec 8, 2009)

Sucks. Looks like this economy is taking another tool business down the tubes.


----------



## mvflaim (Dec 8, 2009)

Maybe you can go on their forum and ask what the hell is going on.

http://www.jointech.com/jointech_board/viewforum.php?f=1&sid=e5348cbed21d7dd7039d9b66dcfa6434


----------



## limey49 (Oct 2, 2010)

I have a smart miter that has worked well for the last couple of years. However the lock quit working on it so I have been trying to contact jointech for the last 5 weeks. No answer on either phone numbers, I finally got a call back after a few emails and talked to the service guru who promised to send a new lock assembly, so after 3 weeks and still no parts I have given up on them. It's too bad that a good product that works really well would break after only a couple of years of light service and to top it off now I have a $300 piece of scrap. I was told by one of the employees that they had been short staffed due to people being layed off so if you are thinking of buying one of their products you may want to keep this in mind. Great product with no service is not worth having.


----------



## traupmann (Oct 8, 2010)

I also have attempted to contact Jointech. I have their router lift, that has worked wonderfully until just recently. There is a binding happening. No reply, no help, no one home after several emails.

If anyone lives near San Antonio TX see if the place still exists 
I Tools Company
5415 Bandera Rd Ste 504, 
San Antonio, TX 78238-1958

The last post on their website bulletin board was in 2008.


----------



## srjaynes49 (Nov 1, 2010)

I ordered a LOT of stuff from them in Nov 2009. They STILL haven't delivered the hardware including rails, mounting brackets, extrusions, and legs for my 27" x 28" SawTrain Floating Table. There's also some parts missing from my Smart Mitre. I've talked to them AT LEAST every single month. It's aways going to be shipped "later this week, or early next". I guess I should have gotten clarification on WHICH YEAR!!!

PLEASE someone in San Antonio, go by their address above and see if they still exist!

This is my project. TOO bad I'm a floating-tables shy of completion: http://gallery.me.com/srjaynes

Rats!

srjaynes
Portland, OR


----------



## KayBee (Jul 6, 2009)

I ordered some stuff this summer. It took a while to get, but I did get it. An email I received said that they were in the process of moving to a smaller place and operating with a reduced crew(hello recession). I think they are totally overwhelmed and struggling. Hope they make good on your order soon.


----------



## srjaynes49 (Nov 1, 2010)

I should have mentioned, when I called Jointech's 800, main, and FAX, numbers, today, Nov. 1, 2010, ALL THREE failed to connect. The message said "check your number and dial again, which I did. No joy!

I do have the cell phone number of the owner, so I called and left a message. It will be interesting to see if I get return call.

Keeping my fingers crossed! Too bad. They had great and innovative products.

srjaynes
Portland, OR


----------

